# Faulty joystick steam tap



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi all, Anyone had any problems with joystick style steam taps (Bezzera)

having a bit of a bad day and that included my coffee making, for the life of me i just could not make any microfoam and i always consider being quite experienced making it over the years.

Anyway my headache has gone so i investigated, looks like a faulty tap in the upright constant on position thou' plenty of steam in the handheld position

is this an easy fix as i have had the machine only 1 week or will BB replace machine/tap?

this is the 2nd problem i have had this week, thou' i fixed the other one

a bit frustrating

Cheers guys

mark


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

From the BB site - it says it all:

Bella Barista Warranty* (UK ONLY)

Warranty periods:- Coffee machines 24 months Grinders 12 months All other products 12 months.

The warranty is a "back to base warranty" which means the customer is responsible for the packing and carriage back to us we will then arrange carriage back to customer However in the unlikely event the product fails, within the first 28 days of purchase , we will collect it at our expense and if we are unable to repair within 7 days offer a new replacement.

The Period is from date of purchase of the product Exclusions Damage caused by customer, damage cause by scaling. Goods taken outside UK


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I know BB are great at customer service, would not buy from anyone else TBH.

Just wondering that these joystick style taps are more prone to wear/ faults than the traditional style flower taps

cheers

mark


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Does it steam well when locked in at other angles Mark?

The video indicates that it does.

They should steam well at any lock position though


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

kitchen looks like a sauna at the moment me testing this tap


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Glenn, at any locked position steam is alot less than holding it in a position


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Is it me or i had to many vinos


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I would speak to bella barista to check the functionality. I never have any problems with the paddle levers on my machine.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Cheers Dave, top bloke


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Let machine cool down, then try a squirt of silicone spray, or WD40, into the joint....give the lever a good wiggle about....then fire up & try the lever.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

No steam coming out at all now when locked on. need an extra hand now as cant hold jug, the tap and switch off brew lever.....Mrs. Always said i was never good at multi tasking....sigh


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Have you rung BB?

They will want to sort this


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Dave, mailed Claudette to state fault and have a look at the vid's i took. She never replied so i rang lunchtime to find out shes off for a couple of days but spoke to their tech guy who said he would look straight away and call me back but he didn't. I'm not to worried as i know it will get sorted somehow


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Phone back today and ask for Rodney, Claudettes dad and owner


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Now all sorted. Jordan said i could work on the tap without voiding the warrenty. So took tap off While not under boiler pressure obviously. tap seemed fine. so re adjested locking collar and fitted tap now works like a dream. Just a minor quality control issue from bezzera. Strange how the locking nut had not moved but tap had become floppy, perhaps just needed breaking in........but im a very happy now. .......cheers guys


----------

